# Fauna Marin Sale



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Royal Aquariums is now stocking Fauna Marin Ultra Power Phos, an exciting new phosphate removal media that will make you and your aquarium notice the difference. In doing this, we are going to be offering an exclusive Fauna Marin sale. From August 30th to September 15th, with the purchase of Ultra Power Phos, receive one free 100ml bottle of Fauna Marin food on us, while supplies last.

*Fauna Marin Ultra Power Phos*
http://www.royalaquariums.ca/p/166/fauna-marin-ultra-power-phos


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you guys have any real contact information or just this anonymous BS? How I going to catch you when my order will never arrive

Contact us:

Email: [email protected]

Your name:

Your email:

Enquiry:

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

sig said:


> do you guys have any real contact information or just this anonymous BS? How I going to catch you when my order will never arrive
> 
> Contact us:
> 
> ...


Sorry Sig, No this is not anonymous BS. We have updated contact info, and will answer any questions you may have. We are a honest retailer that would never rip anyone off, this is the last thing we want to be portrayed as.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting website and alright prices. I was going to purchase a new refractometer since it was a good price but:
1. after tax and shipping it was more than going to a LFS
2. to actually buy anything I had to register and input all my info (not really that bad)
3. at checkout I had to re-enter all my info that I already input during registration (why?)
4. after trying to checkout for 5 minutes or so I just gave up

Hopefully others are more patient than I am


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Interesting website and alright prices. I was going to purchase a new refractometer since it was a good price but:
> 1. after tax and shipping it was more than going to a LFS
> 2. to actually buy anything I had to register and input all my info (not really that bad)
> 3. at checkout I had to re-enter all my info that I already input during registration (why?)
> ...


Please make sure you are inputting actual addresses and phone numbers, Example : phone number 123 456 7890 may not work.

At checkout you can choose, Bill to this address at top and ship to this address at the top. You do not have to input it all again, we will look into this to make it smoother for future transactions. Since we are a fairly new retailer, there are going to be a few things that will have to be smoothed out. Thanks for your interest in the site, we will do our best to accommodate your needs.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Interesting website and alright prices. I was going to purchase a new refractometer since it was a good price but:
> 1. after tax and shipping it was more than going to a LFS
> 2. to actually buy anything I had to register and input all my info (not really that bad)
> 3. at checkout I had to re-enter all my info that I already input during registration (why?)
> ...


We have now updated the site to let customers checkout as a guest without having to register.


----------

